# Homes desperately needed: 3 cats SY1 (Shropshire)



## Jane Dryad (Aug 7, 2011)

I am posting this with the lady's permission from the yahoo group 'animal_shropshire_uk', where she has advertised these cats for the last 3 months I think. 
Please can anyone take these? It looks as though they don't know what sex they are, so I doubt if they've even been neutered. I will ask her if anyone's interested.

Thanks
Jane

*2 lovely black and a 1 lovely tabby cat desperate for new homes not had injections, lovely cats not very big please can someone help, my son is desperate to find new homes for these cats they are about 12 months old thanks my number is 07522780556 we have tried cats rescue and rspca but they have no room would be lovely if we could find new homes for xmas

*


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

can't help with the rehoming but I work 1 daya week in Shropshire so if someone wants them and any help is needed with transportation I could potentially help with that. Are there no rescues further away that could take them?


----------



## Jane Dryad (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you for that. I will ask if she has checked rescues further afield.
What area do you commute from?


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Jane Dryad said:


> Thank you for that. I will ask if she has checked rescues further afield.
> What area do you commute from?


worcestershire but I'm on the outskirts so could transport to west midlands - dudley, birmingham etc, worcestershire and Staffordshire if anyone could take them.

It would have to be in an evening though.


----------



## Jane Dryad (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you for the kind offer of transport - I have emailed her about this and will let you know what she says.
Jx


----------

